
Burma Gives a Thumbs-Up to Facebook - thedogeye
http://foreignpolicy.com/2015/11/13/burma-gives-a-big-thumbs-up-to-facebook/
======
zuron7
It's good to see facebook being used well. When I first clicked on the link, I
half expected to see this as the result of facebook's internet.org initiative.

------
thedogeye
It'd be nice to see more coverage of free expression and the Internet in
Burma.

